# Bikeshorts vs. "gute alte Radlerhose"



## ICON82 (30. Juli 2010)

Moin moin!

Da ich eigentlich nur mit der guten alten Radlerhose unterwegs bin, habe ich mir überlegt mir mal eine Bikeshorts zuzulegen. Weiß aber irgendwie nicht, ob diese Ausgabe sinnvoll ist.
Hatte mir mal die Shimano XT und XTR Shorts angeschaut. Sind ja auch preislich im Rahmen. Kann mir mal jemand sagen ob die was taugen und ob die Dinger nicht einfach nur nerven (mehr Stoff und die Gefahr am Sattel hängen zu bleiben).


----------



## Eike. (30. Juli 2010)

Das ist reine Geschmackssache. Klar kann man auch ohne Short fahren, die rein objektiven Gründe dafür (Taschen, Schutz) sind eher vernachlässigbar. Wirkliche Nachteile gibt es aber auch nicht wirklich wenn man die richtige Hose nimmt. Der Stoff sollte nicht zu steif sein und die Beine nicht zu weit. Sonst kann man wirklich am Sattel hängen bleiben und bei jedem Tritt mach es ratsch-ratsch weil die Hosenbeine aneinander schleifen.
Ich persönlich fühl mich einfach wohler in einer Bikeshort und wenn es mich mal semmelt oder wieder fiese Flora (Brombeeren) in den Weg reinragt ist die wesentlich robuster und schützt die teure Assos die ich drunter habe (die Sitzpolster der Shorts taugen nämlich nicht wirklich was).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (30. Juli 2010)

das is wieder Frage ähnlich wie "Fisch oder Fleisch"...da kommen nun 15 oder mehr antworten und nix dabei raus
*probier es doch einfach selbst aus*


----------



## Sturmkorp (30. Juli 2010)

Jo ich hab dir XTR Short und kann mich nich beschweren sitz gut rutscht nich und is auch gut verarbeitet dass is halt geschmacksache und ich finds beim biken halt lässiger, ich mein beim rennradfahren hab ich die Radlerhose an hab auch noch nie einen in shorts auf nen rennesel gesehen!


----------



## burn (30. Juli 2010)

Ich trage meist beides...


----------



## berkel (30. Juli 2010)

Drunter eine handelsübliche Radlerhose und drüber irgendeine Short oder auch Long, je nach dem. Die Short eigentlich nur wegen der Optik, eine Radlerhose sieht bei Männern einfach sch... aus.



Sturmkorp schrieb:


> ich mein beim rennradfahren hab ich die Radlerhose an hab auch noch nie einen in shorts auf nen rennesel gesehen!


Hm, also ich fahre mein RR sogar mit Flats + 5.10s und meine Beine sind auch nicht rasiert, vielleicht werde ich deshalb nicht von RR Fahrern gegrüßt?


----------



## ICON82 (30. Juli 2010)

berkel schrieb:


> Drunter eine handelsübliche Radlerhose und drüber irgendeine Short oder auch Long, je nach dem. Die Short eigentlich nur wegen der Optik, eine Radlerhose sieht bei Männern einfach sch... aus.
> 
> Hm, also ich fahre mein RR sogar mit Flats + 5.10s und meine Beine sind auch nicht rasiert, vielleicht werde ich deshalb nicht von RR Fahrern gegrüßt?



Das ist auch für mich der einzige Grund.  
Sonst sehe ich einfach keinen Vorteil. Das mit dem Sturz ist für mich weniger eine Frage. Ich glaube, dass da eine Shorts auch nicht viel hilft. 

Im Grunde ist es dann sinnvoller einfach eine Überhose zu kaufen und eine normale drunter zu tragen.

Wie ist denn die Innenhose bei der XTR bzw. XT?


----------



## dubbel (30. Juli 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es dann sinnvoller einfach eine Überhose zu kaufen und eine normale drunter zu tragen.
> 
> Wie ist denn die Innenhose bei der XTR bzw. XT?


merkst du was?


----------



## Jocki (30. Juli 2010)

Shorts sind praktisch:

bei feuchtem, matschigen Untergrund- der hintern kühlt nicht so schnell aus, nässe wird länger abgehalten

bei windigen Bedingungen- empfindliche Körperteile entwickeln nicht das Bedürfnis sich nach innen zu stülpen

bei Stürzen bleiben Haut und teure thigts darunter ganz

Nachteil: 

der Stoff kann im Sitzbereich Falten bilden, was zu Sitzbeschwerden führen kann. 

ist wärmer

hat mehr Luftwiderstand.


----------



## kraut8 (30. Juli 2010)

Shorts sind ätzend zu tragen im Vergleich zu ´ner Radlerhose. Steht nur nicht im styleguide.


----------



## Zelasus (30. Juli 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Innenhose bei der XTR bzw. XT?



Die XTR hat keine Innenhose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (30. Juli 2010)

Da ich RR und MTB fahr wird nur die gute alte Radlerhose getragen- keine Lust auch noch bei den Hosen alles doppelt zu kaufen  Shorts sind mir aufm MTB zu störisch beim aktiven fahren. Von mir aus können sie die Bikerzeitungen noch so zupflastern mit Skaterhosenfahrern. Wie das optisch ausschaut ist mir Latte, ich steh auf enganliegend und flatterfrei beim Biken. Beim Motorrad halte ich es genauso, nur gutes Kängeruhleder- nix modernes Textilzeugs im lässig Look.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## evil_rider (1. August 2010)

[x] je nach dem.

fahre bei hohen temparaturen auch nur mit trägerhose und trikot DH/FR, was leute dabei denken, interessiert mich nicht, zumindest werde ich dadrinne nicht gekocht und nix klebt an den oberschenkeln und rücken, weil das ist extrem eklig!
auf touren eingentlich nur lycras, ist einfach bequemer.

aber großteils präventiere ich schon eher lockeren style beim fahren.


----------



## Rotten67 (1. August 2010)

Ich fahre auch RR und MTB. Und immer enges Zeugs. Ist praktischer und man legt sich doch eher selten hin, sonst käme ich ins Grübeln ob ich den Sport beherrsche.
Auf dem Stadtradl habe ich Shorts, da sind die schon ansehnlicher.


----------



## Mountain77 (1. August 2010)

Auf dem MTB mit Short, hab nicht gerade nen Astralkörper und ich fühle mich wohler mit den etwas weiteren Klamotten. Ist aber halt Geschmackssache.
Auf dem RR trau ich mich schon mal nur mit eng anliegenden Klamotten zu fahren, meine Liebste kriegt dann aber immer ein bestimmtes Grinsen im Gesicht. ;-)


----------



## whiteshark (4. August 2010)

Ich stehe auf enge Short über der weiten! Nur Spaß.
Ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (4. August 2010)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Auf dem RR trau ich mich schon mal nur mit eng anliegenden Klamotten zu fahren, meine Liebste kriegt dann aber immer ein bestimmtes Grinsen im Gesicht. ;-)



Das Grinsen kenn ich... "kannst Du mit den dicken Eiern überhaupt Fahrrad fahren, oder sollen wir vorher noch ins Schlafzimmer..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (4. August 2010)

Ich Fahre auch beides jetzt im Sommer fast ausschließlich mit Radhose wen es dann wieder etwas kälter wird gerne auch mit Shorts.
Aber bei dem Wetter zur zeit ist das in der Short einfach zu warm.


----------



## radlfahrer86 (4. August 2010)

ich finde die shorts zu unbequem  es reibt alles, da sind die engen schon angenehmer zu fahren und so schlechts siehts auch ned aus


----------



## Master | Torben (4. August 2010)

Fahre nur Bikeshorts - sehr angenehmes Feeling, derber Stoff und wichtig - da auch mal Protektoren drunter sind - recht weite und abtrennbare Beine. Am Rücken geht sie extra weit hoch, damit der Rückenprotektor drüber sitzt. Gut platzierte und sinnvoll nutzbare Taschen und 4 Lüftungsöffnungen runden das dann ab.

Meine Freundin fährt auch eine Short - ihre hat sogar ein Gelinlay, also ähnlich einer 'Radlerhose'. Hier gibt es ebenfalls sinnvolle Taschen und gute Belüftung.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. August 2010)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Das Grinsen kenn ich... "kannst Du mit den dicken Eiern überhaupt Fahrrad fahren, oder sollen wir vorher noch ins Schlafzimmer..."


Muhah, wie geil!   



Aber mit weiten Hosen / Jeans kann ich auch net fahren - an meine Haut lasse ich nur feinstes Lycra...  
Da ich sowieso nur Tour und kein FreerideDownhill fahre, tuts halt ne Nalini Bibshort. Sieht zwar ultraschwul aus, aber da verrutscht wenigstens nix und das Sitzpolster ist klasse... 

Mich nervts ja schon, wenn eine normale Radhose das Rutschen anfängt. Fühlt sich im Wiegeschritt an, als ob gleich der Hintern im Freien hängen wird...


----------



## ICON82 (5. August 2010)

So, also gibts ein neues hautenges Radhöschen. Das sind mir zu viele negative Faktoren.

Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn es anders wäre.


----------



## KongoApe (5. August 2010)

am Sonntag ziehe ich oft meine kurzen Lederhosen( die scharze Hirschlederne + Sackmesser) mit Edelweishosenträger an....kommt bei den Touristen immer gut an

sonst die engen Radlerhosen, aber dann mit Unterhose. Wenn man mal an einem Ast hängen bleibt, schaut dann wenigstens nicht der blutige Arsch heraus?
Zur Eisdiele geht es dann zur Beinpflege mit den abgeschnitten Tarnhosen(v. einem Irak-GI ) + dicken Seitentaschen f. Geldbeutel und iPhone, hin.


----------

